# Touren ab Restaurant Bölle



## x-rossi (11. Februar 2010)

hallo, ihr odenwälder 

sobald das wetter wieder soweit ist, um "barrierefrei" durch die wälder fahren zu können - gibts hier biker, die an wochenenden regelmäßig ab restaurant bölle loslegen? da würde ich mich sehr gerne mal anschließen um euer gebiet besser kennen zu lernen.

startpunkt bölle deshalb, weil ich 2007 durch zufall auf diese tour gestoßen bin und richtig spaß hatte. von da hbf bis bölle ists ja nicht soweit und von offenbach aus, wo ich herkommen, kann ich bölle mit dem bike auch gemütlich in 1,5 h erreichen.

nun war ich also lange nicht mehr bei euch biken, das terrain gefiel mir aber so gut, dass ich dieses jahr echt mindestens 1x pro wochenende im odenwald biken möchte.

den thread abonnier ich damit ich rechtzeutig mitbekomme, wenn ab bölle gestartet wird.


----------



## rayc (11. Februar 2010)

Es gibt eigentlich fast täglich Touren ab Bölle.

Schau mal auf www.melibokus-biker.de

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (12. Februar 2010)

danke für den link. allerdings habe ich eure seite schon zuvor gefunden und auch nach touren abgesucht ... aber ist es momentan bei euch so, dass die touren gar nicht angesagt werden und ihr euch prinzipiell schon am tag x zur zeit y am bölle trefft?

weil auf der melibokus-seite habe ich keine touren gefunden


----------



## rayc (15. Februar 2010)

???

schau mal heute Abend um 18:15
unter
http://www.melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante/index.html
Da habe ich einen Nightride ab Bölle drin.

Touren in der Vergangenheit sind öffentlich nicht einsehbar.

Es gibt schon Regelmässigkeiten, Wochentags meist um 18:00 im Sommer und 18:15 im Winter (wegen Klamottenaziehen und so)
im Sommer gibt es meist Touren ab Bölle, am Sonntag um 11:00
Die beliebesten Treffpunkte sind DA, Bölle und Jugenheim, Villa Journal.
Aber jeder darf Touren egal wo und wann im Odenwald reinstellen.
Egal ob MTB oder RR und seit 2 Tagen auch Skilanglauf aufgrund des Schneereichen Winters. 
Die meisten Touren werden maximal einen Tag vorher oder kurzfristiger angekündigt.

Ray


----------



## x-rossi (15. Februar 2010)

seltsam. den link den du mir jetzt gibst, genau diesen hatte ich vorher auch schon, aber damals und heute zeigt er mir die 18:15 night-ride tour nicht an.

ich bin eben (21:45) heim gekommen. wenn eure tour nun um 18:15 gesetzt war, zählt die dann jetzt 3 h danach schon zur vergangenheit, oder warum wird sie nicht angezeigt? ich sehe gerade nur die tour vom 28.02. um 10:30 auf mallorca.

wichtiger ist jetzt aber dass ich nun weiß, dass es sonntags-touren um 11:00 gibt und wo die treffpunkte sind. die uhrzeit ist gut und die treffpunkte gut zu erreichen 

sollte die schneesituation demnächst kein thema mehr sein, dann würde ich sogar schon in 14 tagen gerne an den ersten hügeligen geländetouren teilnehmen.

gruß
rossi


----------



## rayc (16. Februar 2010)

also um 21:45 ist 18:15, am gleichen Tag in der Vergangenheit , da sind wir uns ja einig.
Bereits um 18:16 ist ein Tour mit Start um 18:15 Geschichte und wird somit nicht mehr angezeigt. Das würde doch keinen Sinn machen.

Es geht darum sich Touren anzuschliessen, da sind doch Touren in 
der Vergangenheit nicht von Interesse.
Wie willst du bei einer Tour mitfahren, die schon gestartet ist oder evt. sogar schon zu Ende ist?

Ray


----------



## x-rossi (16. Februar 2010)

ja ok, lassen wir die vergangenheit vergangenheit sein und konzentrieren uns auf die zukunft 

und wenn eine tour auf eurer seite mal nicht eingetragen ist, ihr aber  trotzdem fahrt - wie bekomm ich das dann mit?


----------



## rayc (18. Februar 2010)

wenn sie da nicht steht, dann ist sie geheim 

Ray


----------



## x-rossi (18. Februar 2010)

so hab ich mir das aber nicht vorgestellt


----------



## rayc (19. Februar 2010)

keine Angst, das passiert normalerweise nicht. 

Wenn jemand Mitfahrer sucht, dann stellt er auch Touren ein.
Wenn jemand lieber alleine fährt, dann wird das sicherlich nicht tuen.

Du kommst doch aus den Kreis OF?

Orlando fährt regelmässig Sonntags früh (9Uhr30?) von Kranichstein Richtung Frankenstein.
Er wird sicherlich aktiv werden soald der Schnee weg ist, letzte Woche hat er es noch mit Skilanglauf probiert.

Ray


----------



## x-rossi (19. Februar 2010)

direkt aus offenbach, und brauche jetzt im winter knapp 1 h bis darmstadt, wenn ich gechillt anrolle mit dem mtb. lunge und beine habe ich für 5 h. bis zu 60 km gelände sollte ich also mithalten können.

dann erstelle ich demnächst ein konto auf www.melibokus-biker.de 

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (19. Februar 2010)

dann kennst du bestimmt auch die Eisbären aus Hanau?

http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/index....d=1:die-eisbaeren&catid=6:rheinmain&Itemid=51

Andreas kann da sicher was dazu sagen.

Ray


----------



## x-rossi (19. Februar 2010)

von den eisbären kenne ich Karsten13 und Google und war/bin auf ein paar touren mit ihnen unterwegs. ist aber oft so, dass sich ihre touren nur auf den taunus und den spessart beschränken. dabei ist der odenwald doch so cool.


----------



## x-rossi (7. März 2010)

jaaa ... dann hats mich heute also zum ersten mal in dieser saison richtung höhenmeter gleich nach darmstadt getrieben, wo magic-j die recht schnelle tour geguided hat. 

hat echt spaß gemacht 

gruß
rossi


----------



## rayc (8. März 2010)

Ja magic ist einer von der schnellen Truppe 
(Er hat aber die Tour entsprechend eingestuft -> Tempo 4)

Ray


----------



## x-rossi (8. März 2010)

tempo war ok  wir haben uns wohl gegenseitig ausgetestet 

die letzten 15 minuten musste ich dann aber vom gas gehen, sonst wäre meine reserve zu schnell alle gewesen. schließlich waren es die ersten höhenmeter dieses jahr, und dann auch noch so krass. ihr habt da ein paar eeecht steile rampen ... hut ab 

ich freu mich schon aufs nächste mal! 

p.s. ray, hast du eigentlich meine pn auf deiner seite bekommen? die tourbenachrtichtigungen per mail treffen bei mir immer 3h nach tourbeginn ein 

muss ich irgendwo was konfigurieren? hab da nichts gefunden.


----------



## HaakeBekk (8. März 2010)

Ich hoffe das es wieder die ein oder andere Anfänger freundliche Tour geben wird sobald die Temperaturen auf Schönwetterfahrer Niveau steigen 



Im Moment ist ja noch nichts unter 3 Sterne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (9. März 2010)

x-rossi, habe dir ebenfalls per PM geantwortet, liegt wohl an deinen Email-Provider. Bei mir kommen die Mails innerhalb von 1-5 Minuten an.

HaakeBekk, im Winter fahren leider kaum "Anfänger".
Hau mal den User Karl oder evt. auch Milhouse, Alexander an.

Oder noch besser, werde selbst aktiv!
Denn wenn alle darauf warten das eine passende Tour angeboten wird, wird es keine geben.
Also einfach mal selbst eine Tour anbieten 
Tut auch nicht weh 

Ray


----------



## HaakeBekk (9. März 2010)

Da hast du natürlich recht, wir kennen die Gegend aber kaum. Vielleicht ist ein GPS da eine sinnvolle Anschaffung


----------



## rayc (9. März 2010)

Mut zur Lücke, sage ich da 

Ab Bölle folgst du einfach mal als erste Übung den Odenwald-Vogesen-Weg (roten Balken) bis zum Frankenstein.
Auf den Rückweg nimmst du den Burgenweg (blaues B). der führt dich nach Eberstadt.
Das reicht für eine erste Tour mit paar netten Trails.
Das ist schon eine 2 Stunden Runde.

Orlando bietet ab Kranichstein Sonntags morgens sehr oft leichte lockere Touren an.
Er ist einer der wenigen starken Fahrern, der es packt auf Einsteiger einzugehen und  das durchzuziehen.

Das ist ganz schön schwer, wenn man sonst ein anderes Tempo, ... gewohnt ist.

Ich kann das nicht, deswegen versuche ich das auch  nicht mehr.
Auch will ich selbst ja auch Spass haben.

Deswegen habe wir Schwierigkeitsgrade (Kondition, Technik, Tempo) bei Touren. Das funktioniert so  halbwegs, ausser bei Tempo.

Ray


----------



## iceCalt (9. März 2010)

Der Weg um Bölle ist recht gut zu fahren. Habe erstmal an die eisige Fläche denken müssen, was aber kein Hindernis ist.

Anfängertouren würd' ich auch derzeit noch mitmachen. Heute habe ich seit langem wieder richtig fahren können.


----------



## rayc (10. März 2010)

iceCalt dann biete du doch einfach welche an 
Du kennst dich schliesslich aus, die Ausrede hast du dir schon verbaut 

Fahren kann man schon recht gut, man sollte nur etwas defensiver fahren. Es liegen noch genügend umgefallene Bäume auf den Wegen. Den Stadtwald hat es schwerer getroffen als die Bergstrasse.

Keine 20 m vom Bölle entfernt gibt es einen anspruchsvollen Trail (in der Nähe des Spielplatzes). Sprich auch hier kann man technisch anspruchsvoll fahren, wenn man mag.

 Ray


----------



## iceCalt (10. März 2010)

Ich werde erst in den Osterferien einige Touren anbieten. Derzeit sind Klausuren mein primäres Stressfeld und in den letzten Monaten war ich nicht auf den Trails. Deshalb fahre ich derzeit um meine Leistung zu erhöhen und gute Routen ausfindig zu machen. Dann sollte es mit den Touren meinerseits reibungslos klappen.
Bis jetzt schätze ich mein Leistungsniveau im unteren Bereich ein und fahre mich gerade wieder ein, um auch Fahrlängen um mehr als 1 1/2 - 2 Stunden halten zu können.


----------



## odls (23. März 2010)

Hi erstmal an alle Südhessen,

hört sich interessant an. Da ich seit Mitte letzten Jahres in DA zuhause bin 
würde ich auch mal mit ne Runde drehen solange es nicht zu hart wird und ich das mit meinem Hardtail fahren kann 
Werde mich die Tage mal bei Melibokus Biker anmelden.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## jjom (24. März 2010)

Hi Sven,

ist doch egal ob Hardtail oder Fully.
Abgesehen davon, dass ich etliche Leute kenne die mit ihrem Hardtail andere Fully-Fahrer (bergab) abhängen, ist es ja auch kein Problem falls du bergab ein bisschen länger brauchst.
Bei den Melibokus-bikern wird aufgepasst, dass die Gruppe komplett ist bevor weiter gefahren wird. 
Und wenn jemand dabei ist der den Trail nicht kennt wird natürlich auch an jeder Kreuzung gewartet.

Und falls dir die Leute zu schnell fahren einfach den Mund aufmachen und die Leute (bzw insbesondere den Guide) deswegen ansprechen. 

Gruß,
Jonas


----------



## HaakeBekk (26. März 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Mut zur Lücke, sage ich da
> 
> Ab Bölle folgst du einfach mal als erste Übung den Odenwald-Vogesen-Weg (roten Balken) bis zum Frankenstein.
> Auf den Rückweg nimmst du den Burgenweg (blaues B). der führt dich nach Eberstadt.
> ...



Gestern gefahren, heute Muskelkater  wenn man von Griesheim erst zur Bölle muss und von Eberstadt noch zurück ist das für einen untrainierten schon heftig. 

Mal schauen wie´s ende Mai aussieht wenn ich das jetzt 2 mal die Woche mache


----------



## iceCalt (26. März 2010)

Naja. Das wird schon bei dir. Musst halt etwas im leichteren Gang fahren, um eine gewaltige Trittfrequenz zu erreichen, in der du locker deine Höchstgeschwindigkeiten halten kannst und das bei andauernder Länge. In solch einem Intervall wirst du dann auch ausdauernder jegliche Ambition bewältigen können.
Gestern fuhr ich seit langem auch wieder, und auf dem Rennrad macht es mir wieder Spaß. Vor allem, wenn ich Autos überhole und ich nach Lust und Laune in die Pedale treten kann. Aber irgendwann machen das die Bremsen nicht mehr mit :I


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

